# Need a woman's advice



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, ladies, this is my first post, and though it may sound cheesier than Wisconsin, here goes.
I've got an anniversary coming up, and I want to get her something special. She's not easy to shop for, and goes ballistic if I spend too much, and even though price is no object, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Shano (Sep 30, 2010)

If she goes ballistic over price... skip any big gifts and maybe go for more of a memento/memorabilia type thing? Something that reminds both of you of some really good time together this past year? Take her back to that place to give her the trinket?

For me, thoughtfulness > than value or price.

Handmade > generic gift card


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I totally agree with Shano! 

I have some funny stories about gifts gone wrong by my husband. The ones that count are the ones he put the most thought and heart into and they are always the ones that make the least sense to him.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

thoughtfulness > than value or price

I agree 110%. I like the idea of a momento of a memorable time. Maybe that and a romantic weekend? I would love that!


----------



## sweetpeaflower (Sep 23, 2010)

Make her something! I always like that better than something he picked out. 2nd choice--jewelry. Or gift certificate to bookstore, or her favorite store. My husband makes me lobster for my birthday, with side dishes. It's so sweet! He puts in the effort.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

If she's a "project person" even consider doing something nice around the house. For example, my estranged husband used to always want to give me a fancy flower arrangement on big occasions. I always felt they were a huge waste of money. However, it would have been so wonderful, if he had either helped with the landscaping or got a green house. Be creative!


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the above ideas. Something like a vegie/herb garden if she's always wanted one and doesn't have one. So many things.

Or you could put together a little photo album for her if your photos aren't particularly organised, or get a great one nicely framed and hang it up. 

If she likes to be pampered, you could book her in for a massage or facial or something on the day then go out for dinner or cook or whatever.

You could organise a picnic if she likes the outdoors. Somewhere really nice where you could go for a nature walk afterwards or something.

Happy 'up and coming' anniversary.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy her a star and be sure to comment when you point it out in the sky that it is the most beautiful, bright star in the whole world.


----------



## cathkelbud (Sep 17, 2010)

I am unsure of age or family status, but I would love for my H to get the kids up in the morning, make me breakfast for once, clean the house, take the kids somewhere so I can have some true alone time, to be followed closely by a homemade gift/card, etc.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

My H once gave me a gift I still remember, when we were dating. He put together a photo collage of his favorite pictures of me and pasted on letters with a special phrase.

I would love anything that takes us back to our early days, like going to a place we used to go, a vacation we took, a car we drove, because it would show me he still has/wants to rekindle those same feelings that made him fall in love with me.

For a quickie gift without much thought but with love, I would take him doing something for me that he ordinarily does not like to do.

Gifts are unique to a person. I think if you can get to their emotions, you have a winner! You just have to know what that is, for each person.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Is she romantic or practical? Has she asked you to do things that you've never gotten around to? Does she ever say she needs a backrub (massage gift certificate), or wishes someone else would clean the house (cleaning lady), or just needs to get away from it all (hotel by the beach)? Specifics, please!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

cathkelbud said:


> I am unsure of age or family status, but I would love for my H to get the kids up in the morning, make me breakfast for once, clean the house, take the kids somewhere so I can have some true alone time, to be followed closely by a homemade gift/card, etc.


That's my dream gift. In fact, I've asked for it at least 20 times. And gotten it once (being alone) for 4 hours. Better than nothing.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

A nicely calligraphied and framed love poem or song, preferably one of meaning from your life. My husband and I are broke. So I framed Thourugfare Gap by Steven Stills. Other thoughts

- a friendship bracelet made from your own hands
- a coupon book of practical (one night of me doing all the after dinner clean up, one load of laundry from start to finish), sweet (one free foot massage) -- you have to be prepared to pay up when she turns them in!
- breakfast in bed

Those are all that come to mind at the moment.

Good luck!

S

PS Vermont is the home of cheese, not Wisconsin! :smthumbup:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom and Sara Ann, your ideas are in the front row!


----------

